# What's your risk?



## OULobo (Aug 26, 2004)

http://www.yourdiseaserisk.harvard.edu/

A site that rates your risk for common dangerous diseases off of a small profile.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 26, 2004)

Geez, OULobo.  My risk for skin cancer is "very above average"...and my risk factor could be "above average."

  I'm gonna spend my whole morning on these now.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow - I'm at lower risk, according to the questionnaire, for the cancers, heart disease and stroke than I thought, but very high for skin cancer.

 Well, well, well.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 26, 2004)

Good to know 
I'm way below risk..


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 26, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Wow - I'm at lower risk, according to the questionnaire, for the cancers, heart disease and stroke than I thought.



Supprisingly, Me too... despite my high blood pressure woes


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey that's a neat risk quiz.  I tested average for osteoporosis mostly because of fortified cereal, energy bar and milk which all have Vitamin A.
Too much is not good because it causes calcium to not be absorbed. Also I eat carrots and tomatoes, more beta carentenoids sp? plus I take multivitamins and Juice Plus, dehydrated, concentrated veggie capsules. So I am probably WAY overdosing.  That's good to know. 

But all the rest of them, stroke, heart disease, cancer, are way low so I must be doing something right (or have good genetics). TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 26, 2004)

I tested very much below average for diabetes - but it's because of my weight, and eating habits.  it's in the family, it worries me.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 26, 2004)

So, I seem to be below average or ver much below average for almost anything...little worried about taking the skin cancer test though... I love the sun and sometimes don't cover up enough.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Aug 28, 2004)

I was very very low for heart disease!!!! It's even lower for stroke. It was a battle to lower my BP and cholesterol, but worth it.

Thanks for posting the site.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 28, 2004)

I wonder how the MA population would compare on some of these tests - as with heart disease or diabetes - versus the "average" American.


----------

